# Insect ID?



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks like a dragonfly... but has weird antennae I haven't seen before. 


Anybody familiar?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I posted a thread on Troutnut.com, I'm sure they'll have it identified within 24 hours. 

I've always enjoyed photographing insects, so I jump at the opportunity to grab some shots of some cool ones.


----------



## peterson.478 (Mar 17, 2008)

Would say it is some sort of damselfly since the wings are up at rest, unlike a dragonfly where the wings would be down at rest. At any rate, whether it be a dragonfly or damselfly, let us know what you find out as they are sometimes quite difficult to identify. And great photo btw. MP


----------



## roliel (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice photo. I've admired your shots in other threads as well. What kind of camera are you using? Are you using a macro lens as well?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Simple Rebel XT with 2.8/60mm macro
580 EXII flash, bounced...and a piece of paper.

When this guy was resting, his wings were down. I picked him by his wings for the photo shoot and they stayed up.  

He was released unharmed. Agitated, but unharmed.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Welp, that didn't take long. Gonzo over @ TN answered me within short order.


Apparently, it is an _Ant Lion_.



> Fallen513,
> 
> It's an Antlion (Myrmeleontidae), possibly Myrmeleon.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Some interesting info about the mighty Antlion..

http://waynesword.palomar.edu/pljuly97.htm


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

lol your pics are better than the sites pictures!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Yea nice photo ops!


----------

